# How Do You (or Did You) Decide on Your Career Path?



## weeze (11 Apr 2004)

Alright guys, and ladys I am 22 turning 23 in one week, and i want to join the E&K Scottish Regiment army reserves, and heres why.

I am currently at St. Clair College training as a Mechanical Engineering Technologist ( Robotics ) and was programming machining centers for oil rig equipment.  The problem is, although this job is somewhat fast paced and can be stressfull, when it is not I am really bored.  

Also i can no longer put up with people not doing jobs because of union or some dam political reason.

Secondly I have lost almost all self disapline and motivation,  I am pretty much sick of myself and generly frustated because i feel like everything i do is non-important.

Basicly I want to change all these things around and I think that being in the Reserves may help out with this so my very long winded question is:  Are these good reasons to join ??

Thanx for Listening.
Weeze


----------



## Jason Bourne (11 Apr 2004)

I joined...well at first it was a life dream. It still is..but now its more than that. Its something I think every Canadian should do, I can think of no better way to serve your country and society. You should also join for your own reasons, not because everyone else is doing it. Take a good hard look what what joining entails. For me, it meant giving up certain things (alcohol, eating fast food etc). Esprit de Corps and all that is a big reason I joined, to be a part of something bigger than my normal mundane life, to feel like I‘m making a difference, small or big as it may be but a difference nevertheless.Its hard work and a hard dream to fufill sometimes but military service in my opinion will make you that much better in life. 
Good luck

-J


----------



## Korus (11 Apr 2004)

I wanted to punch a Nazi in the face on D-Day.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2004)

"Also i can no longer put up with people not doing jobs because of union or some dam political reason."


careful my friend, theres a **** of a lot more politics in the army than you might imagine.
Everything from your basic training to getting jobs if your in the reserves (maybe regs?) to sitting around the mess after work having a beer.


----------



## weeze (11 Apr 2004)

well politics are bound to be everywhere what I want is to be doing something that i beleive in, with a team of people that want to be doing it also because they beleive in it.

not because it is there job, politics was perhaps not the right word for what I was implying,


----------



## Gayson (11 Apr 2004)

I joined the reserves because:

I want to serve my country (yes I am a keener =) ).

I wanted a job that was different, one that would keep me active, have shitloads of fun (and have I!) and feel like I have accomplished something at the end of the day.

Yes I am only just finishing my BMQ and no I have not been in the forces THAT long, but ****, I have never had so much fun.  This job has never seemed like a job to me at all, but more of a lifestyle, one that I love.

Assistance to pay for school.

The Opportunity to travel.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (11 Apr 2004)

I wanted to blow stuff up... hehe just kidding (well... partly    )

I wanted to help serve my country, and I wanted a job that was a little more than "Would you like fries with that?" 

The reserves is a great experience, and even though i‘ve only done a few weekends of BMQ I don‘t think I could go to a normal civvie job...


----------



## D-n-A (11 Apr 2004)

I wanted to meet stimulating and interesting people of an ancient culture, and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill.


----------



## bagpiper (11 Apr 2004)

Well I haven‘t joined yet, but some of the reasons I am going to join are that its different, I like action, and I guess there is something about me that likes military life. And there is no other job like it in the world, when I come back from tours overseas or anything like that I want to feel that I am helping make a difference. Also the weapons are cool.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (11 Apr 2004)

Well i could tell yas it for Valor and To Serve my Country

But all Engineers fall in love with a C4 Trigran Mix


----------



## portcullisguy (12 Apr 2004)

I joined because I believe everyone should make their contribution, and this is mine.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Apr 2004)

Why did I join? Hummm, I reckon for many reasons. Military service goes back in my family thru 2 world wars, and to the colonial days with the British Army back in India of all places in the late 1880s.

So with all my Uncles serving in WW2 (D Day and Dieppe in 42), I always had a interest in the Defence Force, both the CF and later the ADF. 

Hearing their personal accounts, and seeing the souviners they brought back like Iron Crosses from PoWs, flags, peices of a downed ME109, and even a P-38 pistol, always had me intreged. Looking at their old photos, and seeing old paybooks really intersted me.

I liked military history, and I sought first off, its a proud thing to do, getting involved with the Army and continuing a time honoured family tradition, plus I enjoyed the outdoors, all the seasons, and making the best friends ever, travel, the spirit of adventure, and most importantly the mateship. 

The sensation of accomplishing things whhich most peiople cant comprehend, and doing so much more than others could imagine, and being invloved in a team environment, with all the hard work and social fun.

The pride, honour, confidence, leadership, tradition, and self discipline came with it all, as did weapons handling, and all the soldiering skills one learns through his time in.

As of 20 Jan 04, I have got 28yrs ‘down range‘ in two different armies, and its all passsed by like a long weekend. Where did all the years go? As they say ‘time flys when you‘re having fun‘.

At the end of the day, I would not have it any other way.

Cheers, (and beers)


Wes


----------



## mattoigta (12 Apr 2004)

Amen to that portcullisguy.
I found this contribution most suitable to me because I‘ve always been interested in the military since I was a kid. It‘s fun and interesting, and helps out alot (with things such as the dental plan and school reimbursment). And on some level I see it as a way to gurantee my rights and freedoms - the only way they will be lost is over my dead body.


----------



## Garry (12 Apr 2004)

wasn‘t my idea, the judge gave me options....  

Actually, jobs were scarce, I knew I had some growing up to do, and I REALLY wanted to drive a tank. Who knew it would be so much fun?

It‘s really a lifestyle......


----------



## Infanteer (12 Apr 2004)

Two reasons.

1) To do things 99% of your fellow citizens can‘t or won‘t do.

2) There is something to be said about buddy sitting in the trench with you who is also cold, hungry, and tired and yet gives you half of his Snickers bar and humps a support weapon in the morning without a complaint.  You don‘t meet guys like that on the street.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2004)

Garry,
Almost in the same boat, I joined cause I figured if I stayed in Guelph I‘d be doing a little more time in the local bucket. For me it was, I believe, a life-saving decision.
Though it did suck turning 18 in N.S. and finding out that first LEGAL beer you were looking forward to would just have to wait untill I got back in Ontario. I still don‘t know how the waitress at the little diner I was at kept a straight face. CHEERS


----------



## Brent Cross (12 Apr 2004)

I joined simply to serve my country.  I have always had a great amount of respect for our military and the sacrifices Canadians have made both in war and peacetime, and I feel it is my duty to give something back to this great country we live in.  This might sound a little idealistic, but it is straight from the heart!


----------



## kaspacanada (12 Apr 2004)

I was once asked by a very close girlfriend "why not leave it to someone else.  Why not let someone else do it?  Why YOU?"  In serving in the Canadian Forces, I will tell you exactly what I told her:

First off, why me?  Because I am no better than any other so why not me?  I am not too good, nor do I think it is possible to be ‘above‘ serving your community, your society and your beliefs.
The Canadian Forces serves what I believe is a proud and strong tradition of national service.  Traditions and values we shaped ourselves, that our land molded us into, that our diversity forced us to come to grips with, and that were handed to us from the British Empire as well.  Now although I don‘t feel the connection as strongly as say, my grandparents or great grandparents did, I do beleive that it affected our culture deeply and for the better.  I serve in that tradtion, and in the trust that we are there to make Canada, and the world a more stable and secure place.

I want to get into law and politics when I am older (too old to hump my gear on a long patrol), and would feel like a hypocrite if I was ever to cast my vote to send people to war if I had never been willing to go myself.  

I also feel that I wanted to make a difference in the world.  My main support in the job comes from those around me that do the same thing, and from the fact that I know that I am willing to lay my life down not only for them, but for people both unwilling and unable to defend themselves.  I don‘t like the purpose of the weapons we use, but admit they are fun to fire, and am willing to protect others as well as my self. I take on the responsibility because most Canadians don‘t or won‘t.

I found out two years in when I met my father for the first time (2 years ago now) that every single male member of my family had been in the military all the way back into Scotland in the 19th century...at least as far back as my Grandmother had told me.  It was shocker to me, but I also take pride in that.  The only person to have broken that tradition was my father, and I joined without even knowing about it.  So I take pride in picking up the ‘dropped torch‘ from my family.  Well, that almost sums it all up except for Wes‘s comments:



> The sensation of accomplishing things whhich most peiople cant comprehend, and doing so much more than others could imagine, and being invloved in a team environment, with all the hard work and social fun.
> 
> The pride, honour, confidence, leadership, tradition, and self discipline came with it all, as did weapons handling, and all the soldiering skills one learns through his time in.


Wes, I couldn‘t have said that better myself.  And the 4 years has passed like a weekend exercise.  (that trend doesn‘t seem to be changing) So ya, time does fly when you‘re having fun.

Weeze, as for being a good reason, everyone has their own reasons, and they are good enough for them.  The reserves is a great opportunity to serve. It is a good opportunity for a change.  It is a good opportunity to travel.  It is a good opportunity to make some very close friends. Finally, if you are going into the ranks, just do your job and you won‘t have to worry about any of the internal politics of your chain of command. For a while anyhow.  EDIT: Actually, just focus on doing your job and let the politics take care of itself no matter whether your are going for a commission or not.

Best wishes and thanks to all for signing up, whatever your reasons may be.


----------



## weeze (16 Apr 2004)

thanx guys for all your input it is greatly apreciated,  i have decided to try and get in for next summer because i do not have enough money in the bank to be away from work for over two months,


----------



## Long in the tooth (17 Apr 2004)

When I joined I was scared as ****.  Visions of Paschendale were in my head but it was a responsibility I had to undertake to become a ‘citizen‘ (a la Heinlein).  I suppose with ‘A few good men‘ I can paraphrase and say ‘they stand up there in a tower (cold, hungry, tired and wet) and say "no one is going to hurt you tonight, not on my watch"‘.  Perhaps over the top, but if you will not defend your country, you don‘t have a country.  Don‘t trust the Liberals to do that for you.


----------



## patrick666 (17 Apr 2004)

I‘m joining so I don‘t have to wake up at 9am to go do some mundane job for 8 hours of the day when I can wake up at 5 and get right to it.  

There is also a little piece of me that wants to join to.... you guessed it.. blow **** up.


----------



## combat_medic (19 Apr 2004)

To be perfectly honest, the reason I joined was because I needed a summer job at the time. I wasn‘t expecting much, but just happened to really enjoy the job, and decided to stick with it.

Your reasons are far more noble than mine were, but for all the altruism in people‘s motives, they may find that the military is just not for them, or, like myself, find something in the military they didn‘t even know they were looking for. You won‘t know until you do it.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Apr 2004)

for the money, of course....


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2004)

Hey Patrick,

Mate, you‘ll do more by 0900 then most civvies do all bloody day ( if not all week)!

Good on ya!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Gryphon (19 Apr 2004)

i‘ve been in love with the army all my life, but i also wanted to learn.. so once i got rejected out of RMC    i waited a bit, and a friend dragged my @ss to the recruiting center.

there‘s the whole pride.. i‘m ****ed proud to be able to wear the uniform.. 

Esprit de Corps.. this you won‘t find anywhere else.. usually in other jobs, people will find ways to blade you... most of us got out of the blading during basic.

pride of history.. Canada might not have a diverse or known history as the UK or the US, but we did our part in Norway.. read Normandy (****! i knew i shouldn‘t have taken my history lessons from Martin!) we did our part in Vimy, in Dieppe...

Lastly... It‘s a lifestyle... it‘s not a job.. I groan time to time that i have to go to my unit to work, but i love my job... not like the burger flippers at McDik‘s


----------



## ama (22 Apr 2004)

Serve my country and everything in it

it‘s also something I‘ve always wanted to do


----------



## Dan Gerous (23 Apr 2004)

I don‘t really know why I wanted to join, I just did.  Ever since I can remember I wanted to join.  Now I can say I joined because I think I could do as good a job as the next person, I give it everything I got, so why not.  I want to say I did something for my country in my life, something meaningful to someone.  Also I want to prove to myself that I can do something others can‘t.  Now I‘m happy because I am going to be officially enrolled in less than a week.  YES!
There are other reasons, but there the kinds you can‘t really put into words, so I won‘t even try.


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Jun 2004)

So what was it that did it for you? Why do/are you part of the  army?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Jun 2004)

Its not a job, its a lifestyle. The people you work with, the tasks you do, the fact that at the end of the day you're proud that you've done something not everyone gets the chance to do what you do. AND i love the stupid "have you ever killed someone" questions i get from civis, and whats more, the expression they get when you reply "no but the days not over yet". Always good for a laugh, just be selective when choosing who you say that too.. :


----------



## Korus (17 Jun 2004)

I wanted to punch a Nazi in the face on D-Day.

I'd always wanted to serve in the military, as long as I can remember.  I just wanted to give something back, since we have it so good here as compared to where my parents came from, let alone the places much worse. I'll admit I had a lot of naive ideals when I stepped in the door of the recruiters. Since then, I've had a lot of those naive ideas shattered and learnt a lot about the army and life in general. To be honest, If I had to make the choice to enlist again, I would do it in a second flat. Great people, great times, it's become a HUGE part of me.


----------



## Gayson (17 Jun 2004)

I always wanted to be in the army.   :warstory:


----------



## Lost_Warrior (17 Jun 2004)

I wanted a challenge. I love the dicipline and order. It's an honorable job.  Nothing else in the world like it!


----------



## Noyon (17 Jun 2004)

Teamwork, the honor behind the uniform, something that is physical, and I love to travel. After basic I wanna head over to Saudi Arabia or Bosnia.


----------



## G3RM (17 Jun 2004)

For me ever snice I was little.

The teamwork, discipline, physicaly demanding, and the pride.


----------



## Enzo (17 Jun 2004)

McDonald's wasn't hiring at the time.


----------



## Noyon (17 Jun 2004)

Enzo said:
			
		

> McDonald's wasn't hiring at the time.



LOL


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Jun 2004)

Enzo said:
			
		

> McDonald's wasn't hiring at the time.



McDonalds is always hiring


----------



## jonsey (17 Jun 2004)

G3RM said:
			
		

> For me ever snice I was little.
> 
> The teamwork, discipline, physicaly demanding, and the pride.



Yeah, those are pretty much my reasons. I'll add that I want my life to actually mean something, and not be another 9-5 Toronto commuter. 






Besides, my mother never let me play with anything that resembled a gun.  :mg:


----------



## tabernac (17 Jun 2004)

People in the Army are quite usually the only people who enjoy their job. 



> The teamwork, discipline, physicaly demanding, and the pride.


Exactly why I'm going to join.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (17 Jun 2004)

The hair cut, the food, the non stressfull working environment, the pay, the access to state of the art 70's equipment,the full support of the federal gov,the positive re-enforcement and support that only an RSM can deliver,training with no ammo but the sounds of fellow members yelling bang bang(aka moelitia rounds).We all join and continue to serve for our own reasons. This questions have been answered a few times this year already,no?The bonds you make with people in this organization are pretty strong. You really get to know someone on no sleep at o stupid o'clock in the morning in freezing rain on a patrol looking for the Fantazions in Meaford just off Hoggs Back road. Sneaking in a brew up session and a smoke in a hole on a tactical ex. I also joined to blow sh*t up.


----------



## Dan Gerous (18 Jun 2004)

It's just a given for me, even since I can remember I wanted to join the military.  I can't explain why, I just did.

It's nice being able to answer this question and know that the people listening understand.  I know I've told my friends this and even someof their parents and most of them don't understand, they just nod their head and say "I see, well then."  I think it's something you have to do to understand.  I know it isn't for everyone and that's fine, but neither is quantum mechanics.  

I'm just proud do be doing this job, it's like no other.


----------



## AZA-02 (19 Jun 2004)

The teamwork, discipline, physically demanding, and the pride, 

same for me. this is the shortest and best way to described it, 
and i never wanted to died choking on food or by a drunk driver.
"No offence to the one`s who lost a loved one under these sircumstances"
i just think it an honnorable death to die protecting your interest and the
the rest of the country.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (19 Jun 2004)

Hey Al the idea is make the bad guy die for his country ain't it?


----------



## AZA-02 (19 Jun 2004)

sure.

And with todays enemy, they all want to die to go to heaven with 12 beautiful virgins.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Jun 2004)

Uhhhhh, I joined for the men....        

That doesn't sound gay does it?


 :-*


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (19 Jun 2004)

Hey Ghost your supposed to say festive not gay in the army now! Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## AZA-02 (19 Jun 2004)

lol a festive oooh is this serious. nothing wrong with that. :-*


----------



## Gayson (19 Jun 2004)

yeah it's kinda bad.

During BMQ some staff jokingly called me festiveson.   ;D


----------



## Military Brat (20 Jun 2004)

Al-X said:
			
		

> sure.
> 
> And with todays enemy, they all want to die to go to heaven with 12 beautiful virgins.



I thougth 72 was the lucky number.  :-\


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jun 2004)

Hey new guys. Since your so keen on speaking about men in the army, i'll tell you a trick to do in basic.
When your in the shower with 30 some other guys, find an empty shower, turn it on to retarded cold and fill up your soap container with cold water. Wait until someone is washing their face so they can't see what your doing them splash the container of cold water over their bits.


----------



## ags281 (20 Jun 2004)

> the non stressfull [sic] working environment


 HAHAHAHA!!!

Seriously though,



> And with todays enemy, they all want to die to go to heaven with 12 beautiful virgins



"The old lie: dulce est decorum est pro patria mori" 
So they've replaced a country with religion. It was a stupid argument to follow in 1914, and it's a stupid argument to follow today. It's unfortunate that so many people just can't think for themselves (this includes some people in our own society, just as those mentioned above are only a small misrepresentation of another good culture).


Why do I wear the uniform? Orwell touches on my reasons a bit:

"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf."

I'm not exactly a violent person. I'd much rather be enjoying life peacefully than getting in a fight. In Canada we're lucky enough to have a society where we have the ability to do exactly that, without a strong threat of violence hanging over us. When we go to sleep at night, we do so able to reasonably assume that during the night no armed mobs will rampage through our area and harm our families. Hell, we can even gripe about our government without being jailed, tortured or killed for suggesting that our "rulers" messed up and should be replaced. 

Unfortunately, others are not so lucky. I would certainly prefer to never have to "do violence", but am more than willing to stand ready for it and fight people who would harm those who simply want their children to grow up in peace. 

The Canadian military gives you the opportunity to protect others, both at here and in other countries. It's called making a difference in the world, standing up for what you believe in, doing the right thing, etc, etc. Beats the hell out of the regular 9-5 routine where, at the end of the day, if you did a really really good job, you earned the boss a bit more $$$.

That's my way of looking at it at least.


----------



## AZA-02 (20 Jun 2004)

sorry i didnt understand your post because it was too long, so i dont know if your p!ss at me because of what i said or just agreeing? anyway i didnt mean no harm, peace out.


----------



## bossi (20 Jun 2004)

The flashpoint in my decision process was the film "Gallipolli".

I also believe it's a long-standing, proud family tradition - My grandfather served in the Boer War, a relative won the Victoria Cross, almost all my healthy male family elders served in the Second World War (and survived), my brother and cousins served in the Militia.

My favourite recruiting poster was "Nobody wants to fight, but somebody has to know how."

My only regret is that I'm unable to cope with the careerists in our Army today.


----------



## Slim (20 Jun 2004)

bossi said:
			
		

> My only regret is that I'm unable to cope with the careerists in our Army today.



Amen to that...

Unfortunately they are the ones who seem to be running the army these days. :rage:

10 years ago it was a different beastie. And, I believe, much better.

The reasons I joined were many but the big ones were that I wanted to be more than I was and to make a difference to someone.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jun 2004)

Military Brat said:
			
		

> Al-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no, that's the meaning of life, C7 is your lucky number



			
				Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Hey new guys. Since your so keen on speaking about men in the army, i'll tell you a trick to do in basic.
> When your in the shower with 30 some other guys, find an empty shower, turn it on to retarded cold and fill up your soap container with cold water. Wait until someone is washing their face so they can't see what your doing them splash the container of cold water over their bits.


 oh,, man, that is so not cool, in fact it's cold......

but, it would be funny, both for you, at first, and for the rest of the guys, when your victim is chasing you down the hall in your respective birthday suits.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (20 Jun 2004)

This topic reminds me of a funny story.   Druing my BMQ, we had inspection by our CO.   During his inspection, he asked one of the recruits why he joined the army.  The recruit replied "I want to serve my country and learn valuable skills.

The Captain replied, "No you didn't.  ou joined to play with guns and kill Al Queda"

We all got a giggle out of that one...


----------



## Dan Gerous (20 Jun 2004)

> I thougth 72 was the lucky number.   :-





> No, no, no, that's the meaning of life, C7 is your lucky number



As my signature says, 42 is the meaning of life (and "what do you get when you multipy 6 by 9" is the question).


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2004)

> "what do you get when you multipy 6 by 9"



NOT 42....


----------



## Dan Gerous (20 Jun 2004)

I know, but it is when you multiply it in base 16 or something like that.  I think it represents the absurdity of searching for a fixed answer for life.


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2004)

Nope, in base 16 it's $36   

Heh, sorry, I'm just being an *** now.  

Edit: You made me curious, and I found this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Answer_to_Life,_the_Universe,_and_Everything


----------



## ags281 (21 Jun 2004)

> Nope, in base 16 it's $36
> 
> Heh, sorry, I'm just being an *** now.
> 
> ...



Do yourself a favour and read the book(s). You won't regret it.


----------



## bossi (21 Jun 2004)

Hmmm ... it's been a while since I was in math class, but ...



> As my signature says, 42 is the meaning of life
> (and "what do you get when you multipy 6 by 9" is the question).
> 
> ... but it is when you multiply it in base 16 or something like that.
> I think it represents the absurdity of searching for a fixed answer for life.



6 x 9 in base 10 = 54 (i.e. 5 x 10 + 4)
In base 16 it's actually 36, not 42 (i.e. 3 x 16 + 6)

(corrections made after I realised I was more than half asleep this morning ...)


----------



## Dan Gerous (21 Jun 2004)

Sorry, its 42 in base 13.  I got the dvd of the tv series from the library and I'm watching the special features and they said base 13.  But read the books before you see the movie.  They are actually coming out with a new movie that should be coming out in the next few years.  But the books are genius.  Read them.


----------



## Korus (21 Jun 2004)

Yeah, I've been hearing good things about them, I should pick them up sometime.
But for now I've just started reading a book that's been waiting on my shelf for the past little while when I was on course...


----------



## Enzo (22 Jun 2004)

I heard the food was really good and that it was all you can eat?


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 Jun 2004)

Whoa, someone replying to the original question.  I guess we got a little sidetracked.  So I guess back to the real question, not the meaning of life, but Why did you want to join the army?


----------



## Enzo (22 Jun 2004)

The food ;D


----------



## Jesse3 (22 Jun 2004)

Nate M said:
			
		

> but Why did you want to join the army?


aside from everything that has been said already (giving something back to your country, helping people, not the normal 9- job, ect) I want to join for excitement, new skills, teamwork, self-confidence, and knowing that I would be in a position to help people if something bad were to happen and our country or even another needed assistance.


----------



## Guardian (22 Jun 2004)

I agree. It's all about the cold IMP breakfast in the morning.... Fit for a king!!  :blotto:

Seriously, though, for me it was the chance to travel - both inside and outside - was a big draw. Always wanted to go overseas...


----------



## Foxhound (22 Jun 2004)

Well, since both parents were airforce, I had to do SOMETHING to erase the stain on my family's honour.     ;D

Hi Mom!   (Mom stops in from time to time)


----------



## Limpy (23 Jun 2004)

I wanted to do something different than the 1800 useless eaters that go to my school (I'm one of two out of about 1800 that has chosen the Canadian Forces at my school which is not very promising). I kind of get sick of those born in Canada that call themselves Canadian but don't know jack s*** about their country and simply mooch off of the social programmes and don't give anything back. Heck I believe a landed immigrant that chooses to defend this country is more Canadian than those slobs and politicians that have never even had to shine a pair of boots in they're useless lives. I've also been fortunate enough to have had an uncle who was an RCEME that, even in death still continues to influence my life.


----------



## Andrew Johnson (23 Jun 2004)

Here here.

I joined because I  love to travel and to do something that isn't repetitive and boring, and being in the service makes you feel kind of special inside, or something, and plus I love my Canada.


----------



## JBP (22 Nov 2004)

Regardless of education level, real life experience, friends, family, peer pressure, social life and all other possible stimuli or negative responses. Something has called us all to want to join or join some part of the military. Has it always been a "calling" for you and you knew since you were a child you wanted to be in the military? Or did you grow up as a "military brat"? What motivated you to join the military?

For me, it's been a life-long calling. Since I was a kid I always knew I wanted to be a police man or an "army dude". Joined reserves, trying for police as primary job. I wasn't one of those people that said "I don't really know what I want to do!"... Like so many young people these days!

What's your reason for joining up?

Cheers to all of us in and also all of us waiting!


----------



## pbi (22 Nov 2004)

I was looking for something to get involved in when I was 13, but Boy Scouts didn't really appeal. My dad's boss was from a family that had a long association with the Lorne Scots, so he suggested I try Army Cadets. My grandfather had been the Chaplain of the Second (Reserve) battalion of the Lorne Scots, so there was a bit of history there, too. At age 13 I enrolled in 2866(Lorne Scots) RCACC, parading in the Thomas St Armoury in Oakville. After a few years in that, I quit, but as soon as I quit I felt like something was "missing. I realized that I had grown to love the military aspects of life in Cadets. About a year later I joined the Army Reserve (Royal Regiment of Canada, Fort York Armoury, Toronto) and never looked back. I spent eight years in the Reserve then transferred to the Regular Army. Cheers.


----------



## arctictern (22 Nov 2004)

I decided I wanted to be part of the CF at the beginning of my senior year of highschool when I was looking at all my career options. I wanted to do something that would make a difference and CF was the answer.


----------



## JBP (22 Nov 2004)

I suppose for some people it's almost addictive. Same thing, when I was a kid I quit army cadets, then realized how much I enjoyed it so I joined back up with air cadets (I moved towns, was only local cadets). I wanted to do something with purpose/meaning also.

I never questioned why I liked the military when I was young until a few years back. Always knew it was just what I wanted to do. Then I started thinking things over and decided I'd try to land a job as a cop first, if I can't get in there I'll try for MP in the reg force and then regular infantry as second choice. I'll be extremely happy with any of those jobs though to say the least!

I would LOVE to be an unarmed combat instructor also, but hey, can't have everything in life right? We'll see!

 :warstory:


----------



## Spazkatt (22 Nov 2004)

It's always interesting to hear about people who have the same interests or issues that I do. I mean, imagine my shock when I found out I wasn't the only one who had to pay bills......
I also plan on becoming a police officer and continue with the reserves part-time. 
AL


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Nov 2004)

The recruiter said I would meet girls.

He forgot to tell me I'd still be ugly.... :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2004)

I was 5 when i told my dad i wanted to be a soldier.  He was an infantryman and served in Germany ( where i was born).  I never questioned why i wanted to join up, just knew my entire life that it was what i was going to do.  I always wanted to be in the air force but when i turned 17 all that was open was the combat arms so i went for it.  11 years later i finaly get to fly.

Point is, i never imagined myself doing anything else.  For me it was definately a calling.


----------



## Heatwave (22 Nov 2004)

For starters, I'm a Base Brat, so I guess the environment was always there.   The one thing that I do remember, and I have no reason why, is an old army recruiting pamphlet that I received (and kept for many years after).   My Dad took myself and my best friend out of school (with his parents permission, of course), to attend the Armed Forces Day held at CFS Beausejour, MB.   Even though it was my first introduction to the awe-inspiring Snowbirds and Skyhawks, that pamphlet just seemed to stand out.   I still remember that there was a soldier, equipped with FFO, standing in an empty field.   The theme of the pamphlet eluded to this fact and stated something to the effect, "When you think you are alone..." Then you open the pamphlet and there were many soldiers in the background and some sort of armoured vehicle, "You are never alone!"   Now, it's been many years, so don't quote me on the pamphlet, but somehow that memory always stayed with me.

When I got to grade 10, I joined the Communication Reserves for some exposure to the CAF (as we were known, then).   This gave me an idea of the path I was to take.   I graduated from grade 12, and always wanted to be a Fire Fighter.   Seems how, in the Ottawa area, you required 20/20 vision to be a Fire Fighter at that time, my huge Coke bottles told me to find another profession.   Fearing that school did not prepare me for the real world, I avoided my fears (chickened out ) and took a Class "B" position at NDHQ Export CommCen.   This exposure to the Regular Force environment, on top of working with some excellent people, and the fact that Fire Fighter was now open (and didn't require 20/20 vision)...caused me to visit the CFRC.   Low and behold, a day and a half after my final interview, I received a call to become a Fire Fighter.   WOOHOO! ;D   

My career has taken many turns, and ups and downs, but to those who may be sitting on the fence, not knowing what to do, I wouldn't hesitate to do it all over again :warstory:


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Nov 2004)

My father was in the Reg then reserve Medical Corp.

I had, like Joe, grown up with the police, fire, or Military career goal, joined 80 RC(Air)CS at 14, left the sq. at 17 after attaining the rank of Sgt. due to work and school. After leaving the sq. I missed it, the discipline, the structure. So I am now working in a warehouse, Training in preparation for my application.


----------



## cgyflames01 (22 Nov 2004)

I was in the midst, of becoming a paramedic, so I thought what the hell, I might as well get Field experience/ tour the world/ and serve my country, so I decided to enlist as a Med A


----------



## Alex252 (22 Nov 2004)

Always wanted to continue on what my grandfather started. Also I always was fascinated by the Army so in a few years when I get the chance i'm going down to the recruting office


----------



## hiv (22 Nov 2004)

My reason was far less inspirational. I didn't want to go back to school and I didn't really have anything else to do. Yea, hardly the poster boy for recruitment but I've outlasted my first BE so I guess things are going well.


----------



## ab00013 (22 Nov 2004)

I never really had â Å“the callingâ ? for the military. However, I did have the calling to be a police officer. Ever since I was very little I watched every police show and movie I could. I loved, and still do, everything about policing. When I was in my second last year of university for my B.A. in Criminal Justice, I started exploring which departments I wanted to work for...but every time I thought I found the right department something bothered me. Little departments had not enough action, or promotions, or opportunities for training, and generally did not pay enough. On the other hand, larger departments had good pay and action, but if you want to advance you are generally forced to either stay for numerous years as a police officer or specialize into only one area (ie: forensics, swat, etc.) Then there was the option of the RCMP, which are generally posted in rural areas with not much action, and you don't really get to do anything interesting like specializing for at least 7 years. 

When I was pondering :-\ all of my options I was talking to my professors, most of which are in or retired from the US Military, FBI, or US police departments. Every time I mentioned that I wasn't sure they all told me the same thing....The Canadian Forces!! They all told me how in one time in their career they worked with the CF and in their opinion the Military Police are the best police in the country. 

Anyways, at the same time I was looking into my options, I found an HRDC ad for infantry soldiers in the reserves, which I figured I'd try out. I was sworn in this past summer and will start basic training hopefully this weekend. 

Since talking to my professors, being sworn into the reserves and talking to people, reading all I can on being an MP, and taking related UNITAR courses, I realized the Canadian Forces and more specifically the Military Police is everything I am looking for and more. I totally 100% want to be an MP!

I'm planning on component transferring in March when I finish my first year of my Master's degree.


----------



## Veterans son (22 Nov 2004)

I want to serve my country as my father served proudly in the CF for 31 years
(WW2, Korea and peacetime).  

I will reapply next year and hope to be sworn in as a member of the Canadian Forces.


----------



## cgyflames01 (23 Nov 2004)

I will reapply next year Reapply; why what happaned?


----------



## white (23 Nov 2004)

I want to join the army to start a whole new way of life and to really feel like I've accomplished something by been able to do all the hard physical demanding jobs.


			
				Veterans son said:
			
		

> I will reapply next year and hope to be sworn in as a member of the Canadian Forces.


I'm in the same situation as you, one month gone eleven more to go.


----------



## Inch (23 Nov 2004)

I didn't join for any noble reason like wanting to serve my country. That wasn't the sole deciding factor, it's just a "perk" of the job. For me, I love the structure, I love the camaraderie, I love change (postings), and I love my job. Some of the coolest flying in the world is done in the military. Though I haven't experienced it, getting shot at probably won't be a barrel of laughs, but it's a small price to pay for waking up in the morning and being excited to go to work. Worst case scenario, if I die while serving, well at least I died doing what I loved.

Cheers


----------



## StormTrooper (24 Nov 2004)

They are still running the background check on me.. I personally can't explain why I want to join the army when other people ask me, because I am pretty sure that they wouldn't understand.. There is just something in the army thats pulling me towards it; is this the "calling" that you guys are talking about?..  lol Thinking of this just made me wonder about what I'm gonna tell the interviewer when he/she asks me why I decided to join the army  ???..


----------



## JBP (25 Nov 2004)

> They are still running the background check on me.. I personally can't explain why I want to join the army when other people ask me, because I am pretty sure that they wouldn't understand.. There is just something in the army thats pulling me towards it; is this the "calling" that you guys are talking about?..  lol Thinking of this just made me wonder about what I'm gonna tell the interviewer when he/she asks me why I decided to join the army  ..




I suppose that would be the "calling". You just know it's what you want. Just a hint, yes, you should have an answer to that question for your interview...


----------



## R031button (25 Nov 2004)

I've wanted to be int he military since I was a kid. I had, however, never realy considered it as a career untill my cousin went to RMC; long story short he didn't have the eye sight for pilot so he's now a captain in 3RCR. I had somehwat similar goals, I wanted to be a pilot, I even was in cadets for a few years. Then a buddy of mine joined up for the reserves, which I had been thinking about, so I got my papers in and was shipped out. To me it's an oppertunity to do something really meaningful; something that has an effect on people. I don't want to sit in a desk all day and count beans, I want to be out doing something. That's why I'm looking at law enforcement or reg force after I finish school; that way I can really change somebody's life. Also, I figure I owe the Canadian Army a great deal, asI'm half dutch. I can vividly remember my Opa telling me how he and my Oma were half starved before the Canadians came through and liberated their home town (Dordrecht). So in a very real sense I owe the army my life.


----------



## CallOfDuty (26 Nov 2004)

As for me, I have always been intrigued by the army but for some reason, never actually thought it was something I could/would ever really do.  For the last few years, I have been reading alot about our military in history books and whatnot, and then I realized that this is something I can actually be a part of instead of just reading about!!!
   It is going to be different for me for sure.  I have a great job...good pay...in the union...some seniority..yada yada yada........But I am willing to give it all up, for the chance to have a career in our Army.   
Cheers guys
Steve


----------



## q_1966 (26 Nov 2004)

I joined Army Cadets, when i was 14 cuz i thought it would be a cool thing to do, and i think it was sometime after I took CL, I thought to myself I dont want to wear Gumbies, I want to wear Combats,
I dont want to do drill, i want to go on excercise and go play in the mud, dirt, rain, snow, whatever it may be, and cadets just wasnt doin it for me.
After hearing some storys from some Reg Force Cpl's, Reading some recruiting pamflets, i was sold, i just handed in my recruitment package to the dragoons, yesterday. my only disappointment is how long the recruiting process takes, if all goes well, it will take 4 months, *sigh, oh well, its worth the wait

- Shawn


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jul 2008)

Someone very close to me died accidentally.  I wanted to save people ever since.  

Thats the short version.  

So alas, Med Tech course here I come.


----------



## GUNS (16 Jul 2008)

Grandfather served in WW I :warstory:
Father served in WW II :warstory:
Uncles  served in Korea :warstory:
American relatives served in Vietnam. :warstory:

My decision to join the military was a no brainer.


----------



## Elwood (16 Jul 2008)

My grandfather and uncle were both air force, so I had the idea to join since I was very young.

In university, I followed the path of becoming a teacher / professor, but by the end of my degree I couldn't really see myself content with a career in teaching, so I applied to the forces. A lot of my professors raised their eyebrows when I told them what I was doing, but they're supportive and my family is proud too. I'm excited to begin my career in the CF.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jul 2008)

4 Gens of mil service before me + Dad who said I wouldn't make it + stubbornness = enlistment.

I applied Infantry, Armour, and Combat Eng. Hit with a V4, couldn't do any. Recruiter told me Sig Op was infantry with a radio.

Here I am.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

I was on the subway in Montreal. I wasn't paying attention and got off at the wrong station. Walked up the stairs, opened the door and was right close to the CFRC.

You dont chose this life, it choses you.


----------



## yak (16 Jul 2008)

I was making minimum wage in Winnipeg and going nowhere fast.  I did well on the aptitude tests and pretty well had my choice of the open trades when a (somewhat overweight) Chief came out of the back office of the recruiting centre and said "we're getting new ships, and we'll pay for you to go to school."

That pretty well cinched the deal.

Always wanted to travel, and that's certainly been a wish fulfilled.

I got in for purely selfish reasons I guess, and learned pride of service as the years went on.  No life like it.


----------



## benny88 (16 Jul 2008)

A wise person once asked me what I would do every day if I won the lottery and didn't have to work. For me, fly. What would you do for free?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2008)

Well in my case...Dad was a Flight Engineer in then VP-415 ASW Sqn in then CFB Summerside.  The beeper would go off, he'd leave.  Pre-flight, brief, run-ups, 3 hours later I'd be watching the blinking lights of an Argus go off into the night.  So planes were cool.  I watched the SAR Techs from 413 jump out of the Buf's almost every day too.  About age 17, I read a book called Urgent Fury, the story of the 82nd Airborne Div up from creation to Grenada.  I was hooked then.  I wrote my CFAT in Jan 89, accepted my offer in May 89 and was in Cornwallis on July 89.  The rest is history, good times, many friends and laughs later.

"There's No Life Like It!"

I miss the Sentinel, stories from the guys that were in 4 CMBG, and the guys from 415 that were and are, and always will be, friends of the family.  Of all the lessons I learned, 3 words still stick out, as they were in big letters on the front of the drill hall in Cornwallis...

*"LEARN TO SERVE"*


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Jul 2008)

Father served in the navy, 
brother served in the navy; 
sister served in the navy;
a lot of my old school friends served (are serving) in the navy;
..... sooooo, I went infantry  ;D (and later med a) 

- I get sea sick inthe bath tub  :-X


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Jul 2008)

My dad served for 33 1/2 years so I always had an idea of what military life was like and it appealed to me. On top of that I was working a shitty job in a warehouse and absolutely hated going to work(Midnight to 8 shift) so I decided to join up. Best choice I have made yet.


----------



## Long in the tooth (28 Jul 2008)

When I was 16 my father took me down to the reserve company of his wartime Regiment to see the CSM... 5 weeks later I was on winter ex.  Probably a good decision.


----------



## KJL (29 Jul 2008)

Honestly, Ive always been attracted to the idea of serving my country, giving back.....And as for my specific trade, well heck, they said they were short on AEC's.....just this simple, I wanted to help, they said they needed xyz, I qualified for y so here I am.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2008)

Tossed some dice, read tea leaves......  

Seriously, I was a "base brat" and the military always seemed like a pretty good life to me.  My Dad served 30 years and two of my sisters and two brothers-in-law were in as well.  Guess I was used to the way of life, having grown up on bases all my life.

Now if I could just figure out what I want to do when I grow up..... ;D


----------

